# What do you know about Sweden and Swedish culture?



## robbie_SWE

Most movies portray Sweden and Swedish culture quite incorrectly. Blond promiscuous girls and stupid long guys are obviously the inhabitants of Sweden, if you let the media and movie industry decide. This picture doesn't seem to coincide with reality. I therefore want to know the following: 

*1. What do you know about Sweden and Swedish culture? *

*2. How is Sweden looked upon in your country? *

*3. What are the biggest prejudices about Sweden in your country?*

Appreciate it! 

 robbie


----------



## Fernando

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> Blond promiscuous girls (...) are obviously the inhabitants of Sweden, (...). This picture doesn't seem to coincide with reality.



You have destroyed:

- The only thing I knew about Sweden.

- The way Swden is looked upon my country.

- The best known prejudice about Sweden.

Not so kidding.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

I was in Sweden once, in Malmö! I didn't see much, I was spending a week in Denmark and we just drove to Sweden and spend there an afternoon, so I didn't really see much.

I have always heard that Sweden, when compared to Norway, has beautiful cities and not so beautiful landscapes while Norway is the other way around.

Stockholm for instance must be really beautiful, I'd love to visit that city. Very colorful and with many channels... I read a book which I recommend to you all, The Prize by Irving Wallace, which talks about The Nobel Prize and it talks about Stockholm too. 

What else do I know? Sweden is a very social country, very high taxes, VAT is 25% I think, retired people have very good pensions. I think children are taught to be quite independent. Swedish people care a lot about the environment, nature and animals, etc.

As for the prejudices in Spain... I think Sweden is seen as a quiet country, tall blonde and red-haired people (I don't imagine blonde promiscuous girls to be honest) who enjoy drinking... mmm... that's all I can think about


----------



## Outsider

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> *1. What do you know about Sweden and Swedish culture? *


Hmm... Greta Garbo, Ingmar Bergman, Selma Lagerlöf, Alfred Nobel, Björn Borg... do Abba count? 



			
				robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> *2. How is Sweden looked upon in your country? *


Sweden is looked up to as a prosperous nation whose people is progressive and well-educated, and whose government is both effective and socially-minded (the twain don't often meet, alas).



			
				robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> *3. What are the biggest prejudices about Sweden in your country?*


Probably the one about "blonde promiscuous girls". Which isn't necessarily a bad thing, if you ask me... 

Speaking for myself, I was disappointed to realise that racist/neonazi ideologies and nordic superiority myths are still somewhat appealing to certain Scandinavians. Hopefully, they aren't many.


----------



## ekhlewagastiR

Hej Robbie!
Vad skönt att få prata litet svenska i den här sajten! 

I’m really pleased to have this opportunity to talk about Sweden; it was exactly the thing I wanted to discuss here.

Trying to answer your questions:
1. Quite a lot. Sweden is our family tradition. My mother has worked for Sweden more than 30 years and I’ve studied Scandinavian philology at the University of St Petersburg and then worked during 5 years for the Stockholm city. So I know enough. And I was to Sweden so many times! And I like Sweden so much!
These last 3 years I live in Spain and practice neither Swedish nor English so it must sound worse but still…. I don’t imagine a St Lucia day without glögg och pepparkakor. It’s something I have in my blood. 

2. In Russia I think people don’t make a great difference of which occidental country we are talking about as its level of life always is higher. I suppose that the myth of the “Swedish socialism” is still alive…  Although we know that it’s just a myth…  The system is not viable if there are people thinking that it’s more rentable to stay at home covering some social compensation than to work.

I know that the young highly educated people in Sweden now go abroad because they don’t see their future at home, the case of Spain as well (thanks to the policy of Mr. Zapatero). 

In Spain people think that in Sweden they have a higher level of education (that’s unfortunately is not true!), it may sound curious and inexplicable but that legend
of “blond sexy” is still alive as well as the legend that says that the Swedes are sufficiently rich (hmmmm) – I think it refers better to the times of “cuentame” (a TV serie of the years 60 in Spain) than to nowadays.

Sweden refused to the euro and has some social problems that make it very vulnerable. But still it’s a very lovely country! 


any prejudices are stupid always!  imho
Swedish family – a family of 3: 2 women + 1 man and vice versa
Swedish socialism: for example, if you marry to a Swede, the Swedish state is obligated to receive and maintain your old parents on the social benefits of the state and so on…
 
And of course the sexy Swedish girls…. Sincerely, I hate the prejudices!


----------



## coconutpalm

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> *1. What do you know about Sweden and Swedish culture? *
> 
> *2. How is Sweden looked upon in your country? *
> 
> *3. What are the biggest prejudices about Sweden in your country?*


 
I don't know much about Sweden. I guess it's due to my rather poor geographical knowledge but nothing else.
As far as I can remember, I don't think my friends or the media have ever talked ill of you----I guess that's the reason I don't know much! 
I think my reply is far from satisfactory, but ... Maybe my fellow citizens will answer this question more sufficiently.


----------



## djchak

A pleasant, homogenous, country with a high standard of living.

Taxes are high, but that's what the general population accepts, to fund it's social services.

Considered fairly nuetral on foreign affairs, although not as much as say Switzerland.

Generally considered to be majority secular, and atheist.

A pioneer in gender equality, without reaching the extremes of what happened in the US with certain branches of feminism. 

Pop music lovers.... Ace of base, Roxette... with the occasional Yngvie Malmstten and Opeth.

Food is plain.... meat and potatoes, cabbages and herrings. Picking things is popular, spices are NOT.

Always at the top in "quality of life" in the U.N. surveys. 

Nice place to visit, but not a great place for exciting living.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well unfortunately I and a lot of Mexicans don’t figure how is Sweden, We know you’re a prosper country and really cold , full of blond people not stupid just blond, But that’s it we don’t have too much contact with your country.


----------



## modus.irrealis

This is going to be mostly about sports, acutally mostly about hockey.

1. I know they produce a bunch of great hockey players, my current favourites probably being Lidstrom and Lundqvist. I also know they won the hockey gold in the last Olympics , which was pretty devastating. Other than that, I know that Annika Sorenstam is from Sweden.

2. I'm not really sure. Politcally, the Scandinavian countries are all merged together and are thought of being countries with low crime, very good social programs (which is a good or a bad thing depending on your politics), and nice people.

3. There is the whole everyody is blond and the girls are drop dead gorgeous thing, but we also have the "chicken Swede" stereotype for hockey, where some people think that Swedish players aren't tough and don't have any grit, so they don't come through for their teams when it counts (the playoffs).


----------



## Cereth

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Well unfortunately I and a lot of Mexicans don’t figure how is Sweden, We know you’re a prosper country and really cold , full of blond people not stupid just blond, But that’s it we don’t have too much contact with your country.


 
I second miguelillo´s opinion, besides I think Swedish people is so beautiful ...right now i´m trying to learn kore about your country because i met a really wonderful Swedish guy!! I gotta say he is a worthy representative of your country, smart, handsome, positive, warm..

I would be so pleased if you let us know more about your culture!!

I share with all the forer@s a phrase my friend taught me:

"Hallå världen, här kommer jag!" 
"Hello World here i come"

Greetings robbie and remember every country has positive and negative sterotypes and i think the image of your country overseas is positive, so don´t worry about it


----------



## djchak

And who could deny the influence of the Swedish chef?


----------



## luis masci

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> *1. What do you know about Sweden and Swedish culture? *
> 
> *2. How is Sweden looked upon in your country? *
> 
> *3. What are the biggest prejudices about Sweden in your country*


1-Well, let me see...I know about some Viking legends, I know the name of your capital city (Stockholm), I know you have there both: an excellent health system and level of life, very cold climate and surprisingly for me, high rate of suicides. 
2- I’m afraid ordinary people don’t know so much beyond to recognize the name of the country (and location hopefully) 
3- As I already know what your point is, I’d tell you the Sweden films were recognized here as “spice”, but it was long time ago. Now all films have achieved its erotic level, so there are not differences anymore.


----------



## Fernando

I will explain further:

1. Gustav Adolph (Lützen, Breitenfeld, Nordlingen), Poltava, Vikings (Rus), welfare state, high taxes, socialdemocracy, USSR submarines, Aland islands conflict, influence in Finland, Stockholm, Uppsala University, Catherine of Sweden, Gottland-Hansa, relation-separation with Norway and Danemark, Olof Palme, Ingrid Bergman, Bjorn Borg, many "ö", Saab, Volvo, Swedish iron, suicides (I doubt the figures), cold, very cold, Goteborg, Abba, Ingmar Bergman. Not very much.

2. Very unknown. I would say average Spaniard likes you. Peaceful, rich and solidarious. In the bad side: Boliden catastrophe in Huelva and Seville.

3. It is assumed you are cold, boring people, you are committing suicide several times a year, and (sorry) you have nice blonde high and promiscous girls ... that love the typical ugly short dark brown Spaniard.


----------



## mytwolangs

There is not a lot of stereotypes held by American about Sweden. 

I know almost nothing of the people, I have talked to a couple of them online, and they seemed like normal folks.


----------



## Krümelmonster

In Germany most people form their picture about sweden from IKEA-spots on TV... Always having funny habits like throwing their christmas trees out of the window and celebrating midsummer...
And of course the clichees you mentioned above.

Generally in Germany we have a very positive picture of Sweden, think of the Swedish as sympathatic and good-looking and the German with Swedish accent they talk in the IKEA-spots is just so sweet 
I don't know any Sweden-jokes or negative clichees about the people...
And there are many things where Sweden is like a role model for us, like in education (after the last PISA studies...)

Many of my friends learn Swedish because they love the country and the language is really sweet. It's the country where you may camp at any place you want...

(That's just unstructured brainstorming, but it's too late for me to give a well-structured essay tonight...)


----------



## Tresley

*1. What do you know about Sweden and Swedish culture?*

I know that 'Sverige' is Swedish for Sweden. Sweden has lots of lakes and forests. Lots of Swedes have summer houses located by lakes in the forests. It is a cold country that has long dark winters and short summers, but with long daylight hours. Do the long cold winters contribute to the high suicide rates in Sweden? The Swedish flag is a yellow cross on a blue background. The capital city is Stockholm. A roadbridge now links Sweden with Denmark. The currency is the Krone. Somehow, and I find this mind boggling, the Swedes converted from driving on the left to driving on the right! How was this achieved?
What do I know about Swedish culture? Not a lot I'm sorry to say - Greta Garbo, Ingmar Bergman, Abba, Ace of Base, Roxette. I think that Swedes have a knock-about sense of humour.

*2. How is Sweden looked upon in your country?*

I think that Sweden is a very prosperous country with an open view to government. Swedes are generally very liberal thinking people. Swedish people have easy access to government documents, they can easily find out what is going on. Sweden invented the ombudsman to help solve problems. We have ombudsmen in the UK too, but we wouldn't have this had the Swedes not invented them (Thank you Sweden). Taxation in the UK is bad enough, but the taxes paid in Sweden are astronomical (aren't they?). I believe there are high standards of education in Sweden and Swedes generally speak excellent English.

*3. What are the biggest prejudices about Sweden in your country?*

Erm..... Volvo cars are made in Sweden. In the UK we have a saying that Volvo cars are generally driven by idiots. That isn't really a prejudice about Sweden, its a prejudice about Volvo car drivers in the UK!

P.S. The Swedish meatballs with new potatoes and cranberry sauce that they sell in Ikea are really yummy!!

Note: This is my own personal view of Sweden, so if something is obviously wrong, then let me know. Tresley.


----------



## tvdxer

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> Most movies portray Sweden and Swedish culture quite incorrectly. Blond promiscuous girls and stupid long guys are obviously the inhabitants of Sweden, if you let the media and movie industry decide. This picture doesn't seem to coincide with reality. I therefore want to know the following:


*1. What do you know about Sweden and Swedish culture? **

*Sweden is a very liberal (I use that word in the American sense; as in "left-leaning", socialistic) "social democratic" country.  Although Lutheranism was the traditional state religion, the church was disestablished around 2000, and a very large percentage, possibly the great majority of Swedes have no religion.  The southern part of the country has large cities like Gothenburg, Malmo, Uppsala, and Stockholm is far more populous than the vast north.  The majority of the quite homogenous population speaks, obviously, Swedish, except perhaps in immigrant enclaves like Malmo, which happens to be a very dangerous city now from what I hear.  The government sets very high tax rates and seems to be involved in everything - even the four national SVT TV channels are run by the government!  In addition, 

The Swedes themselves seem quite similar to other Nordic peoples.  Many settled in the American Upper Midwest, including my own state.   I know my surname ancestors were Swedes living in Finland; I might have proper Swede ancestors as well.  Janteloven-style egilitarianism is an important element of the society's collective ethos or "modal personality".  You DON'T think you're better than anybody else!     A great proportion have blond hair (compared with the rest of the world).  They get out and travel a lot.  The climate in the south is quite mild with decent winters and cool summers.  Up north it is of course much colder.  The country is very high-tech and wired and was one of the first to have a large percent of the population online.  Meatballs are common.  Swedes also like to drink, from what I hear.  
 
*2. How is Sweden looked upon in your country? 

*As a socialist haven of attractive blond Scandinavian women.  Land of IKEA, Volvo, Saab, and Abba.
 
*3. What are the biggest prejudices about Sweden in your country?*

Conservatives do not like the country's socialist welfare-state system.  Otherwise, I don't really think Americans are very prejudiced towards Swedes.  Not that they have a particular amount of goodwill towards the country either - most simply do not think of it.


----------



## CrazyIvan

*1. What do you know about Sweden and Swedish culture? *

I have travelled to several cities and i have to say i enjoyed a lot. People have some wrong perceiption about sweden, thinking they are very modern and industrialized. But my experiences that the nature of Sweden is soo~~~beautiful as well. Especially the city right on the lake front called Karlstad.

I would think Swedish is very frank people, with hard-working attitude as well. And very pragmatic( practical?) ...I am not sure if my perception is right.

*2. How is Sweden looked upon in your country? *

Ikea,and the food court in Ikea, Volvo, Erikson, Abosulote Vodka.

*3. What are the biggest prejudices about Sweden in your country?*

I think I kind of answered this question in my first answer and second, like the industrialized part and all those brands.


----------



## robbie_SWE

WOOOOW  ! There's so much to say, but some of the posts have left me in shock! But overall, you guys know much more then what I had expected. I'm going to try and answer some questions: 

1. The dark winters in Northern Sweden contribute in making suicide rates go up (you were correct Tvdxer!). Due to the link between darkness and suicide, Sweden has become a world leading country in light-therapy (probably the first country to take it seriously). But the depressing winters do affect us in another way too, a more positive way. Swedes are one of the most creative people in the world due to the depressing state we Swedes are during winter. Depression can create the most beautiful music and poetry (Sweden is in the top 5 countries who produce most music in the world). 

2. Sweden did change from driving on the left to driving on the right during the 1950's. People did protest, but the change benefited everyone! (I apologise to all the British people  ). 

3. It has struck me that some people think that Sweden resembles a "Totalitarian" state, where the state controls TV and the media. IT CAN'T BE MORE WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is stated in our constitution that censorship is totally forbidden in all cases. The state is not allowed to control anything. It is true that the state owns 3 TV-channels, but we tend to call it "public service" television (and they keep a pretty good standard). 

And last but not least: most of you have confirmed the biggest prejudice there is about Sweden. We may be stuck here up North in the Northern hemisphere, but the climate is quite nice. It's been warmer here this summer, than in some places in the Mediterranean (we have even planted palm trees at the beach in my city). 

Would someone please be so kind and explain to me what you mean with "homogeneous people". I know what the word means, but I would appreciate a more thorough explanation. 

 robbie


----------



## cuchuflete

Here are some out-of-date impressions based on a few weeks spent in your country, mostly in Stockholm and Sigtuna, about 30 years ago.

Swedes are (were?) a very even-tempered people.  I cannot remember hearing a single person shout or raise their voice in anger during three or four weeks.  In public, there was consistent courtesy and friendliness towards foreigners.  I sometimes supplemented my 5 word Swedish vocabulary with English, and sometimes spoke Spanish instead.  I was always the recipient of a genuine effort to communicate and help.

The food was interesting in a subtle way.  Ingredients were fresh and wholesome.

I cannot recall any trash in the streets.  The people, the trains, the roads all were very clean.

My experiences --as I recall them-- evoke a sense of calm, orderliness, and friendliness. I don't think any of this has affected my choice of cars, although my current one was built in (please forgive spelling errors) Trollhätten.


----------



## la reine victoria

> *Tresley
> Erm..... Volvo cars are made in Sweden. In the UK we have a saying that Volvo cars are generally driven by idiots.
> *


 

Oh, so it's not just an urban myth which one hears down south?  

No disrespect to the Swedish car manufacturers, of course.

I haven't been to Sweden, but I've been to Finland. I imagine they are very similar, and all Finns appear to speak Swedish.

If Swedish courtesy is on a par with that of the Finns then the people must be wonderful.  Very handsome men and pretty girls, too. 


LRV


----------



## ekhlewagastiR

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> I haven't been to Sweden, but I've been to Finland. I imagine they are very similar, and all Finns appear to speak Swedish.
> 
> If Swedish courtesy is on a par with that of the Finns then the people must be wonderful.  Very handsome men and pretty girls, too.


 
in some particular aspects they are nothing similar, jeje!
it´s a long story..
actually, Finland has it much better than Sweden.
It´s really dificult for me to talk about these things because I´m not just a visitor but I have long years of work, studies and life in Sweden and uncountable trips to Finland, of course.

not all Finns speak Swedish. It´s other state language, yes, if you will have a good (state) job you must learn it, but if you need a good treatment and smiles of people in Finland: speak English instead of Swedish!!! 
The Finns don´t like so much to the Swedes, it´s natural. And Swedish is spoken practically only in Helsinki, Try to speak it in Kuopio or in Koillismaa or in the frontier with Norway in the Polo North, you will see ...

The Swedes don´t like the Finnish and viceversa. They have so many jokes about that. Of course if only we are speaking of very closed people (mentally).

the Finnish people in general are not so nationalist as the Swedes, what they have in common is "the Scandinavian Friday" - a night of all drunks.
I´m sorry to say it but my opinion is nothing at all negative, I like Scandinavia although I´d never liked to live there... The reason is that I know it with much more details....from inside.
I´m sorry.


----------



## Outsider

ekhlewagastiR said:
			
		

> I´m sorry to say it but my opinion is nothing at all negative, I like Scandinavia although I´d never liked to live there... The reason is that I know it with much more details....from inside.
> I´m sorry.


I'm not sure I understood what you mean. Is your opinion of Scandinavia negative, or positive?


----------



## Cecilio

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> It's been warmer here this summer, than in some places in the Mediterranean (we have even planted palm trees at the beach in my city).
> 
> 
> robbie



Well, I wonder if you have ever reached 46.7ºC as we did here a few years ago... Anyway, another thing I know about Sweden: the man who invented the centigrade scale to measure temperature was actually a Swede: Celsius!


----------



## karuna

I have been to Sweden a few times as it is just accross the Baltic Sea. From my perspective it is orderly and very peaceful country. The climate is colder though, and there are less forests and more rocks.

People are very nice and liberal. But at times too indifferent in personal dealings.

Swedes are very concerned about human rights. It didn't stop them to extradite Latvian refuges to the USSR though after the WWII though. 

They are famous as cyber-pirates due to recent scandal with torrent trackers. 

They make good cars and invest in Latvian economy heavily. And, conversely, many Latvians go to Sweden for work.

But surprisingly I didn't know about blond promiscous girls. But, hey, it is a very catchy phrase, I will use it from now too.


----------



## ekhlewagastiR

Outsider said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I understood what you mean. Is your opinion of Scandinavia negative, or positive?


 
it depends of what particular thing we are talikg about.

I like the traditions so much, every St Lucia day I make a little "fest" at home (I myself was Lucia one year!!!)

but the social system..... One person with high education, responsability at his work etc has to pay with the taxes almost the same level of life for an immigrant or a person who doesn´t work/doesn´t have the same level of studies etc who hasn´t worked a day, just has come to enjoy of the social benefits (he himself and its parents and so on), I don´t like it.
Why? Why everyone shoul have the same? It would be more justified depending on your merits, I think.
Nowadays it´s more cruel in Sweden, one already can´t try his relatives there (this famous immigration in chain etc) but still...
If you, en skattebetalare, a payer of taxes, than have a problem, you will enjoy from the social ensurance too, but if not....

What I see that young Scandinavian people whos parents have more possibilities studies abroad, work abroad and so on.

The level of education in Scandinavia IS VERY LOW, I´m sorry to say (comparative to other European countries). The highly educated people has got a master or something abroad, not in Scandinavia.

The myths are still alive, but they are not so actual, imho.

I love the Scandinavian nature, the lakes and so on, they are very ecologists but.....

You pay so terribly much in taxes, almost 50 - 60% (depends of the salary etc) and than..... you have a medical problem.

The medical service in Scandinavia is HORRIBLE!!!!
The queues for any operation (sometimes for several years), if you are not dying (so it´s not urgent), you will wait.....  

It´s worth to pay so much in taxes for this service?!
When you are young and healthy you don´t think so much in it but then.....

A husband of a friend of mine works in one ambulance service in Sweden - "pa akuten" - you are urgent but you come their and wait several hours because everybody is urgent, not only you, and there is not so much medical personal.

The stomatology...... Only paid. The social stomatological service.... They make to you a general anistesia, took out the tooths which are ill (some times not that toohts exactly) and you have to wait several months for a protesis. 

It´s worth to pay so much in taxes for this service?!

The inmigrants, the handicaps, the old persons and so on - for these people Scandinavia is a PARADISE because they enjoy of the taxes which you, sweed, young ang healthy, have to pay for them.

That´s why the young and HIGHLY educated sweeds leave the country.

I have a lot of examples, but still....

I think the state has to have its social policy but... everything is good in its proper measure, o "lagom" as the sweeds say.

If not - it´s a paradise for one category of people and ...not so for other category of people...


----------



## ekhlewagastiR

karuna said:
			
		

> Swedes are very concerned about human rights. It didn't stop them *to extradite Latvian refuges to the USSR* though after the WWII though.


 
It has another name: "to be neutral".
Sweden has always been neutral in almost every war etc.

The same thing with the WWII.

When it seemed that Hitler was about to gain this war, Sweden was helping him (transit german war transport through Sweden etc), when it turned out that not, Sweden changed of the idea.

When Russia of Stalin occupated the Baltic states, many Estonian citizens (and Latvian as well) tried to escape to Sweden by the sea. Sweden sended them back to Stalin. NO COMMENTS!

The social policy: one ex: earliar it was absolutely posible the "inmigration in chain" if the first person in the chain already has got his "permanent residence permit", now they don´t say "yes" and they don´t say "no" (TIPICALLY SWEDISH!!!): if you still don´t have this type of permit, they say: "yet not", and then, 2 years later, they say "already not", you live already 2 years without your parents and the limits have gone.

Now the EU is obligating to Sweden to change this rule and accept this type of inmigrants although without the social benefits like it already does Denmark.....

IMHO It´s much better to live in Central/ Southern Europe than there...although it still has its myths....


----------



## djchak

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> Would someone please be so kind and explain to me what you mean with "homogeneous people". I know what the word means, but I would appreciate a more thorough explanation.
> 
> robbie



Since no one has answered this.... "homogeneous people" in this context mean you are a bunch of "white" swedes.... and you all participate in the society in certain way. There is much agreement, and usually very little dissent politically and socially...your people "stick to the PLAN" as they say.

It's not an insult, just what many people think. A calm, orderly, peaceful people, with a few ghettos populated by non swedes here and there.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Thank you Djchak for the explanation (that's what I thought from the beginning, but just wanted it confirmed by somebody else!). I guess that it might be true for a non-native, but for a native it doesn't feel like that at all.  

Touché Cecilio, you've got me! The highest temperature in my city this summer was 36,7 C. Not even close to the Spanish record, but pretty good anyway don't you think?!  

I just want to comment a post that was posted in this thread: 

Your post EkhlewagastiR was totally out of line!!! For somebody who doesn't live in Sweden, doesn't know the language (or the system for that matter) and can't picture herself living in Sweden you seem to know a lot of bogus facts. Yes, the Swedish healthcare isn't the best. Yes, the educational system can improve. But your racist remarks about immigrants, that we live off social welfare and that unemployed people receive money from those who work, outrages me (how narrow-minded is it??!!)!!!  It's the most common misconception that the taxes fund people who don't work. To receive "A-kassa" (unemployment money), you must have worked at least 6 months, the money you receive only coming from the money you yourself have paid in taxes from your wage (I stress YOUR OWN MONEY YOU HAVE PAID IN AS TAXES, NOT ANYONE ELSE'S!!!). 

The Swedish taxation system is very difficult to explain. The preliminary tax is 30 % of you wage but the taxation is progressive so if you earn less, the taxes will therefore be lower. 

Due to your bias remarks EkhlewagastiR, I beg all you guys to judge for yourselves and not from EkhlewagastiR's remarks. 

robbie


----------



## tvdxer

djchak said:
			
		

> Since no one has answered this.... "homogeneous people" in this context mean you are a bunch of "white" swedes.... and you all participate in the society in certain way. There is much agreement, and usually very little dissent politically and socially...your people "stick to the PLAN" as they say.
> 
> It's not an insult, just what many people think. A calm, orderly, peaceful people, with a few ghettos populated by non swedes here and there.



That's what I meant, more or less.  Although I think Finland or Norway might be more homogenous.


----------



## djchak

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> I guess that it might be true for a non-native, but for a native it doesn't feel like that at all.
> robbie



Hmm, i'm seeing shades of what you said about NYC.... I guess the visiting "non natives" are a bit paranoid about it, eh?  

The heat in Sweden... well, try visiting the SW United States.... Go to Phoenix in July......


----------



## ekhlewagastiR

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> Your post EkhlewagastiR was totally out of line!!! For somebody who doesn't live in Sweden, doesn't know the language (or the system for that matter) and can't picture herself living in Sweden you seem to know a lot of bogus facts.
> 
> But your racist remarks about immigrants
> 
> Due to your bias remarks EkhlewagastiR, I beg all you guys to judge for yourselves and not from EkhlewagastiR's remarks.


 
Of course my opinion is only my personal opinion and everybody should think with its own head. It may be wrong or not, its my opinion.

I know Sweden and its life quite well, I know the Sweeds from my very childhood, then I studied Nordic languages, studied in Sweden also, (in this point you are wrong, I do know the language  ), worked for more than 5 years with them, have been many times to Sweden not just a simple tourist but by work or studies, I have my personal contacts there, and I´m quite familiar with its life.

I have relative in Sweden so I visit it quite often.

As I worked during several years with social matters, I also know what I´m talking about. From my personal expirience. Of course, I´m not obligating a anybody to believe me etc. It´s better to anybody to have its own opinion. 

So what I think of Sweden is a result of what I´ve personally seen and thought of this country.

I have contacts in Sweden who think the same. There other persons of course who are not.

I personally prefer live in other country but, as I´ve already said, I have relatives there and know the language so I like to stay there in July, I love Swedish summer.

I beg your pardon if you, as a person of Romanian origin in Sweden, have seen something offensive in my posts, as you say "racist remarks about immigrants". It was not at all my intent. I like an individual approach in every matter: an immigrant working and contributing to the country is OK, but other who just wants to enjoy is other thing, hope you would agree.

Anyway, I was talking about Sweden and not about any person (or groups of persons) in particular.
Think yourself, how can I hate the immigrants if I myself is an immigrant too?! (in Spain)

I just expressed my opinion about the social system, education and medical helth. And I enjoy reading the opinions from other participants though they are like these of mine or not.

Best regards,
ekhlewagastiR


----------



## Hakro

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> 2. Sweden did change from driving on the left to driving on the right during the 1950's. People did protest, but the change benefited everyone! (I apologise to all the British people  ).


 Hi Robbie,
You're so young that you can't remember when the changeover to right-hand traffic took place but I do: it was as late as in 1967. I've been driving in Sweden both in left-hand and right-hand traffic.
I've been told that the changeover was carried out in two stages: first the trucks and buses changed to the right and one week later the cars did it too.


----------



## Fernando

Hakro said:
			
		

> I've been told that the changeover was carried out in two stages: first the trucks and buses changed to the right and one week later the cars did it too.



I assume this is a joke. Is it?


----------

